# VOTP to MP



## Fatmike_011 (13 Apr 2010)

Sorry if this has already been asked, I searched the forums and anything i found related to this was pretty old. I'm just curious as where to find the list of accredited schools and courses that is published annually by the CFPM for the credits needed to OT to the MP trade. I received an email from the BPSO's office about the courses in general, however i cant seem to find anything on the DIN regarding the course accreditation. I plan on taking some courses and OT'ing as soon as possible. Also is anyone familiar with doin it through online courses. If anyone has any info I would be greatly appreciative, thank you.


----------

